# ~Built-in Webcam displays blank screen~



## PsilocybiN (Dec 17, 2009)

I can usually take care of these problems myself, but this one has got me stumped. I have an ASUS 1005HAB netbook: Windows XP, Intel Atom N270 1.60GHz, 1 Gb ram..It also has a built-in webcam that I have been unable to get to work. I first attempted to use skype video to make a call. It displayed black for me, and the recipient of the call had a perpetual "loading" symbol. I tried MSN video chat, and I got the same thing.

I did some looking around, but I can't find out the exact model number for you for the webcam. I went on ASUS's website, and installed the latest drivers. Still nothing. I've gone through just about every single setting and option i could find from the control panel to the bios. Still nothing.

Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

My first thought would be drivers. You should be able to get the drivers from the Asus webpage, simply look up the netbook model information.

My second thought would be the camera is simply faulty. Especially if it has never worked.


----------



## PsilocybiN (Dec 17, 2009)

Ahaha yeah...so today I was messing around with my webcam. I recently installed Windows 7, and uninstalled the driver for my webcam..I suddenly got a popup from skype telling me my webcam is working. I decided to click it and LO AND BEHOLD--VIDEO!

This worked for about 15 minutes while I caused a little mayhem on chatroulette.com but then my webcam got some static, and now I am back to a blank screen. I tried uninstalling the driver again, but It won't do it anymore. I have tried just about every driver I could find on asus's website. I am completely stumped on this. I KNOW my webcam functions now, so I can rule out a hardware problem. Its just a matter of finding the right driver I think. I have scoured almost every page on the internet dealing with the asus 1005H series, and there is hardly any helpful info for people running Windows 7.

Can anyone help me? Like I said, I have already tried installing the camera drivers for the 1005HA, and the 1005HAB. Mine is the HAB model, according to the sticker on the back.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You initial post states you were using XP. If you are having the same issue with both XP and Win7, then you likely have faulty hardware. Aside from that, you are basically stuck waiting for a Win7 driver update.


----------

